# Suche Linder Aluboot oder vergleichbares Aluboot



## redhornet (28. Februar 2021)

Ich suche ein gebrauchtes Linder Fishing 410 bzw. 440 oder Linder Sportsman 355 bzw. 400. Bei guter Qualität käme auch ein Aluboot eines anderen Herstellers in Frage.

Am liebsten mit passendem Trailer für den Straßentransport. Gerne auch mit Motor. Weiteres Zubehör (Persenning, Boden, Beleuchtung etc.) ist kein Muss.

Wer was anzubieten hat kann mir gerne eine Nachricht schreiben.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (6. Januar 2022)

Moin! Bist Du fündig geworden? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Fishing 410 zuzulegen. Schöne Grüße!


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Januar 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Fishing 410 zuzulegen


Das hier schon gelesen?





						Reparatur Alu Boot
					

Tag zusammen,  hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem Linder Fishing 410. seit ein paar Wochen ist beim Angeln immer etwas Wasser im Boot. Heißt beim Start null und mit der Zeit wird es mehr.  Heißt ich hab irgendwo ein Loch...  Hat jemand nen Tip wie ich das lokalisieren kann?  Könnte man das von...




					www.anglerboard.de
				



Ich finde die Teile überteuert, da werden auch für Gebrauchtboote schon fast unverschämte Preise aufgerufen.

Jürgen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (6. Januar 2022)

Ja, habe natürlich auch schon hier im Board gesucht. Sein Problem ist das erste, das mir bisher zu Ohren kam. Ansonsten habe ich nur Gutes bei meiner Kumpel-Bekannten-Ex-Kollegen-Recherche gehört, die Sportsman- und Fishing-Modelle nutzen. 
Die Marine-Modelle klingen auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## Timo.Keibel (7. Januar 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ja, habe natürlich auch schon hier im Board gesucht. Sein Problem ist das erste, das mir bisher zu Ohren kam. Ansonsten habe ich nur Gutes bei meiner Kumpel-Bekannten-Ex-Kollegen-Recherche gehört, die Sportsman- und Fishing-Modelle nutzen.
> Die Marine-Modelle klingen auch nicht schlecht...


Bin gespannt, welches Aluschale demnächst bei Herrn Elfers das Autodach zieren wird. 
Hat jemand aus der Runde Erfahrungen mit dem Transport von Booten auf dem Autodach?


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Januar 2022)

Was für einen Panzer fährt Kollege Elmar, so ein 4 mtr Aluboot wiegt ja nun auch eine Kleinigkeit, das ist die Dachlast der meisten PKWs stark überschritten. Und dann, so 125 kg mal eben aufs Dach gehievt, ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (7. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Was für einen Panzer fährt Kollege Elmar, so ein 4 mtr Aluboot wiegt ja nun auch eine Kleinigkeit, das ist die Dachlast der meisten PKWs stark überschritten. Und dann, so 125 kg mal eben aufs Dach gehievt, ich weiß nicht.


Habe schon Rücksprache mit meinem Ford-Händler gehalten. Gute 75-Kilo-Dachlast sind bei meinem Kombi kein Problem. Das Marine M12 wiegt zum Beispiel 52 Kilo. Das 410er ist mit 75 Kilo angegeben.
Bei Minute 0:30 wird's interessant. Das ist das 440er mit 94 Kilo:


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (7. Januar 2022)

So ein Boot aufs Dach zu bekommen sollte nicht das Problem sein
Vorausgesetzt es steht genügend Platz zur Verfügung
Aus Erfahrung sage ich, man ist es schnell leid und überlegt sich eine andere Lösung
Ein kleines Aluboot passt auf einem Trailer in eine Garage, die kann man in Nähe des Wohnorts sicher anmieten
Das ist um einiges angenehmer als ständig so ein Boot aufs Dach packen zu müssen


----------



## angler1996 (7. Januar 2022)

son Ding auf dem Dach- da kannste auch mit der Schrankwand quer spazieren fahren;-)))

vorbeugend schon viel Spinat anbauen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (7. Januar 2022)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> So ein Boot aufs Dach zu bekommen sollte nicht das Problem sein
> Vorausgesetzt es steht genügend Platz zur Verfügung
> Aus Erfahrung sage ich, man ist es schnell leid und überlegt sich eine andere Lösung
> Ein kleines Aluboot passt auf einem Trailer in eine Garage, die kann man in Nähe des Wohnorts sicher anmieten
> Das ist um einiges angenehmer als ständig so ein Boot aufs Dach packen zu müssen


Bei mir sprechen einige Dinge dagegen: Zum einen müsste ich eine Anhängerkupplung nachrüsten. Dann habe ich bei uns am Haus keinen Platz für das Trailer-Gespann. Garagen gibt es. Aber die kosten bei uns in Nienstedten so viel wie eine Ein-Zimmer-Wohnung im Umland. Zudem klingen mir immer noch die Worte meines ehemaligen Kollegen Florian Läufer im Ohr, der ein perfekt ausgestattetes Lund-Boot auf einem Trailer hatte. Dies stand auch nicht bei ihm direkt vor der Tür: "Erst zum Boot, dann zum Zielort. Abhängig von Slippen. Trailer sichern, Auto parken. Angeln. Boot wieder trailern, alles sichern. Zurück zum Standort. Dann nach Hause. Und vor allem: Die Kosten standen in keinem Verhältnis zur Häufigkeit des Einsatzes." 
Klar, größere Boot bieten Vorteile. Mir geht es aber um die Einfachheit: Boot aufs Dach, ab zum See. Boot wassern, Motor ran, Tackle rein, angeln. Und wenn ich es nicht brauche, lehnt es an der Hauswand.


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Januar 2022)

Dann muss man bei Gebrauchten aber sehr genau hinschauen, ein 10 Jahre altes Sportsman 400 wird mit 125 kg angegeben. Und dafür ein Auto mit passender Dachlast zu kriegen,


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Januar 2022)

Hier, könnte vielleicht hilfreich sein?





Oder wie hier, da hat sich jemand etwas gebastelt:





Jürgen


----------



## Timo.Keibel (7. Januar 2022)

Was es alles gibt. Coole Sache, aber für einen schmalen Taler gibts die Sachen leider nicht.


			Rhino Rack Nautic Kajak Ladehilfe seitlich, > **RHINO-RACK Dachgepäckträger**->RhinoRack Zubehör->Ski, Wasser, Fahrrad :: Taubenreuther GmbH


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (7. Januar 2022)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Hat jemand aus der Runde Erfahrungen mit dem Transport von Booten auf dem Autodach?



Ja, mein Vater mit dem Kanu. Wenn man es nicht richtig fest macht, gibt das böse Beulen in der Motorhaube


----------



## punkarpfen (7. Januar 2022)

Hi, mein Vater ist jahrelang mit einem 3m GFK Boot in den Urlaub gefahren. Das konnte man zu zweit ganz gut händeln. Ihm ist das jetzt mittlerweile zu umständlich. 
Ich denke ein Faltboot (Porta, Banane...) könnte für dich interessant sein. Leider sind die nicht besonders seetüchtig.


----------



## rule270 (11. Januar 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das hier schon gelesen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hy
Spann über das Boot eine Folie und verklebe die Folie seitlich mit Klebenband ans Boot.
Lege das Boot umgedreht auf Böcke.
Fülle den Holraum mit Luft (Kompressor)
Sprüh dann mit Leckspray die Hintere  untere Wand das Profil und die Kanten ab. desgleichen mit dem Kielprofil.
Du kannst auch Prilwasser mit Sprühflasche nehmen. An der undichten Stelle bilden sich dann Blasen.
Du kannst mir auch mal Fotos von den Innenseite des Kiels und de Kielprofil schicken an Ruka2@gmx.net.
Habe schon einigen Boardis helfen können. Auch in schwiriegen Fällen.
LG
Rudi


----------



## gehawe (17. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe das Linder Sportsman 355 als Ruderboot an einem See und das Linder Fishing 440 auf einem Trailer für einen anderen See mit einem 5PS-Motor. Beide Boote werden in Schweden eingesetzt. Da habe ich sie auch gekauft. Und ein Alu-Kanu von Linder ist auch noch im Bestand. Extrem gut bei komplett verkrauteten Seen.

Ich bin mit beiden Booten sehr zufrieden. Obwohl das Sportsman mit mehr PS gefahren werden kann, habe ich es als Ruderboot auf dem Haussee im Einsatz. Vorteil beim Sportsman ist der flache Boden. Da kann ich beim Werfen gut stehen. Für mich kam nur ein Alu-Boot infrage, da das Boot auch im Winter neben dem See draußen überwintert. Alleine gerudert bekomme ich das Boot ins Gleiten und damit flott voran.

Zum Schleppen auf den relativ kleinen Seen (so bis ca. 14km Länge) nehme ich das Fishing 440. Durch den eher V-förmigen Rumpf ist das Stehen nicht so einfach, aber beim Schleppen sitzt man ja auch eher. Klar - man könnte auch einen Holzboden einlegen. Das Fishing braucht sehr wenig Kraftstoff im Schlepp-Betrieb und mit 2-3 Personen plus viel Angel-Ausrüstung ist es immer noch einigermaßen bequem. Da wäre mir das 410 etwas zu klein. Weil das Boot recht leicht ist, geht es gut auf den Trailer, trotz Motor, extra Kraftstoff, viele Köderboxen etc.... Die 2 Staufächer sind recht praktisch. Hinten habe ich Werkzeug und Ersatzkanister drin, vorne viele Köder-Boxen.

Auch mein 440er hatte etwas Wasser gezogen. Habe dann bemerkt, dass die Auslass-Schraube nicht ganz fest war. Die löst sich immer mal wieder im Betrieb. Sehe ich aber nicht als Problem an.

Diese beiden Boote sind für mich eine sehr gute Lösung, aber halt an den Einsatzzweck angepasst. Auf größeren Seen braucht man mehr PS, da wäre dann ein großes Sportsman mit Steuerstand sicher besser (oder ein anderer Hersteller).

Ein guter Freund hat ein Porta-Boot. Das spielt die Vorteile vor allem aus, weil er mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs ist ist das Boot hoch oben auf dem Dach transportiert. Das Ding läuft mit einem 7PS-Motor sau-flott.

Fazit: Das passende Boot für die passende Anwendung.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. Januar 2022)

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. Die Porta-Boote machen einen extrem spannenden Eindruck. Vor allem, wenn man sich die Videos aus aller Welt und die Einsatzreviere anschaut. Da werde ich noch mal stöbern


----------



## zokker (17. Januar 2022)

gehawe schrieb:


> ... Alleine gerudert bekomme ich das Boot ins Gleiten und damit flott voran. ...


Sportlich


----------



## Timo.Keibel (18. Januar 2022)

gehawe schrieb:


> Ein guter Freund hat ein Porta-Boot.



Das hatte ich bisher auch noch nicht auf dem Zettel. Sehen wirklich geräumig aus für eine Falte.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (18. Januar 2022)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Das hatte ich bisher auch noch nicht auf dem Zettel. Sehen wirklich geräumig aus für eine Falte.


Schaue Dir mal die Videos an. Damit sind wir den Platten dicht auf der Spur ;-)


----------



## rule270 (20. Januar 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Bei mir sprechen einige Dinge dagegen: Zum einen müsste ich eine Anhängerkupplung nachrüsten. Dann habe ich bei uns am Haus keinen Platz für das Trailer-Gespann. Garagen gibt es. Aber die kosten bei uns in Nienstedten so viel wie eine Ein-Zimmer-Wohnung im Umland. Zudem klingen mir immer noch die Worte meines ehemaligen Kollegen Florian Läufer im Ohr, der ein perfekt ausgestattetes Lund-Boot auf einem Trailer hatte. Dies stand auch nicht bei ihm direkt vor der Tür: "Erst zum Boot, dann zum Zielort. Abhängig von Slippen. Trailer sichern, Auto parken. Angeln. Boot wieder trailern, alles sichern. Zurück zum Standort. Dann nach Hause. Und vor allem: Die Kosten standen in keinem Verhältnis zur Häufigkeit des Einsatzes."
> Klar, größere Boot bieten Vorteile. Mir geht es aber um die Einfachheit: Boot aufs Dach, ab zum See. Boot wassern, Motor ran, Tackle rein, angeln. Und wenn ich es nicht brauche, lehnt es an der Hauswand.


Hy 
klar geht mein Sportman 3,90 steht auf dem Kopf auf dem Trailer abgedeckt durch eine Persenning nach oben abgedicht mit eine LKW Plane samt Überzugnetz wegen abwehen gesichert. Es geht alles auch mit wenig Platz. Seitlich an der Wand oder über Heck auf einem halter oben eine Rolle an der Wand mit einem Seil zur Spitze. das Sportman hat nur 75 KG .Bei meinem Boot habe ich natürlich einige Änderungen vorgenommen damit ich beim Meerangeln  und beim Transport nach Dänemark etwas laden kann.
War scheinlich werde ich mein Boot mit Zubehör im Herbst verkaufen. das Boot hat viele Extras die zum Angeln auch Nachts gute Dienste leisten.
LG
Rudi


----------

